# 189 Invitation Round - April 2022



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

As per Iscah's Facebook page, there has been an invitation round today. They said it looks like a big round. Fingers crossed. I hope 189 is now back to normal.
Please post here if you got invited today.


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

189 EOI DOE - 01/05/2020
Occupation - 234514 (Biotechnologist)
Points - 85 (Age - 25, Education - 15, English - 20, Experience - 15, Partner English - 5, Partner Skills - 5) 
Offshore


----------



## amanony (9 mo ago)

DHA has again made a fool out of onshore applicants and calling the April 2022 invitation round "massive" is nothing more than intentionally fooling yourself. The number of invites sent out might be greater than in the previous invitation rounds, but many places are still available.
Almost 5000+ places were available before the round but still, lots of places are empty as only very few occupations were invited. This round was the last invitation round of 189 for the financial year 2021-2022. When DHA cannot completely fill the 6500 places allocated for 189 in FY 2021-2022 then what's the guarantee that they would fill the 16k+ places that have been planned for the FY 2022-2023?? In the name of "critical sectors", "critical occupations", and "Covid-19 pandemic", DHA will continue to fool the 189 applicants sitting at higher scores.
Just look at the backlog for 189 visa in any occupation. In addition, look at the number of applicants in the NZ-189 stream and Hong Kong 189 stream. A few weeks back I saw 189 invites were issued to people of Hong Kong within a week of submitting their EOI. Now compare your position with people from NZ and Hong Kong. The message is "loud and clear" that they only want people of certain races and nationalities to settle in easily.
From what I can see is that they want immigrants to literally "hop" like Kangaroos from one state to another for state-sponsored 491 regional visa and then work their ass off in remote regional areas by doing all the odd jobs for 3 years and then apply for 191(Look at how onshore migrants jumped towards NSW in 2021 when the NSW migration program for 2021-2022 was announced). Since the person will not be working in his occupation related to his study for 3 years then he/she will not just lose confidence but after 3 years no organisation related to individual’s area of study would recruit him/her as the individual had been working in odd jobs such as cleaner, cab driver, picker and packers etc for 3 continuous years. 
But the competition for getting 491 is also fierce and in a way unfair too as people offshore with fewer points (65-75) are getting invites for 491 in "not-so-important" occupations such as primary school teachers, secondary school teachers, welfare workers, social worker but IT and engineering professionals who have invested a significant amount of time, money and energy in Australia both before and during the pandemic have been treated as "toilet papers".
Almost all pathways to permanent residency are being deliberately blocked (proposed changes in Tasmania migration program for next FY) and Australia is moving towards the immigration model deployed by Americans where students come, work odd jobs or if lucky then work in their occupations for a certain period of time and then go back to their home countries.


----------



## Zrakoprc (9 mo ago)

amanony said:


> DHA has again made a fool out of onshore applicants and calling the April 2022 invitation round "massive" is nothing more than intentionally fooling yourself. The number of invites sent out might be greater than in the previous invitation rounds, but many places are still available.


189 is dead, unless you've got 95+ points. 491 and GTI visa categories are the new 189.
Days of bulk migration are no more, get over it and save yourself a lot of headache.
Those 6500 allocated places are actually a ceiling not a target, it doesn't have to be filled in full.

Australian government has any right to push the average towards the sparsely populated regions and allow the talent live in the cities. If you don't like this then look at other avenues, like Canada or UK.


----------



## amanony (9 mo ago)

Zrakoprc said:


> 189 is dead, unless you've got 95+ points. 491 and GTI visa categories are the new 189.
> Days of bulk migration are no more, get over it and save yourself a lot of headache.
> Those 6500 allocated places are actually a ceiling not a target, it doesn't have to be filled in full.
> 
> Australian government has any right to push the average towards the sparsely populated regions and allow the talent live in the cities. If you don't like this then look at other avenues, like Canada or UK.


“Days of bulk migration are no more, get over it and save yourself a lot of headache”. Hahaha 🤣 
Days of bulk migration is still on and it’s happening in a much unfair manner. Most people of Hong King who have been issued invites within a week have only stayed in country without working tirelessly unlike people from other nations who have and are still investing a lot of time, money and effort to run the Australian economy.
Also to remind you that your government whom “you so proudly adore” has planned to settle in Ukrainians and Afghan nationals in a large number. And I don’t think most of these people would fall under your so called definition of “talent”.


----------



## Zrakoprc (9 mo ago)

amanony said:


> “Days of bulk migration are no more, get over it and save yourself a lot of headache”. Hahaha 🤣
> Days of bulk migration is still on and it’s happening in a much unfair manner. Most people of Hong King who have been issued invites within a week have only stayed in country without working tirelessly unlike people from other nations who have and are still investing a lot of time, money and effort to run the Australian economy.
> Also to remind you that your government whom “you so proudly adore” has planned to settle in Ukrainians and Afghan nationals in a large number. And I don’t think most of these people would fall under your so called definition of “talent”.


There are 3 conclusions I can draw from your post:
1) you have no idea how Australian migration system works, mixing up humanitarian visas with 189, which is a skilled visa
2) you're way too self-entitled by demanding PR just because you work hard, despite not having any rule or commitment from the government for such a thing
3) you're frustrated so much that you've become racist, implying that people from Hong Kong, Afghanistan and Ukraine are not worth of Australian visa, while others (you included) are

Please reassess your approach towards the PR process and have the facts straight,otherwise you're doing yourself a disfavour commenting on in this thread.


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

Yes I finally got invited.
Occupation - Secondary Teacher
Points - 90 (Age - 30, Education - 15, English - 20, Aus Study- 5, Experience - 5, Single - 10, Naati - 5) 
Onshore


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

It's very tough for 'highly skilled' people in Australia to navigate through this current situation and it's increasingly becoming frustrating. I can totally understand the frustration coming out from some members in this thread. If you are 'highly skilled', you always see people who are 'moderately skilled', 'low skilled' getting ahead of you in obtaining invites. I don't want to point out specific occupations, but certain occupations are just 'not-so-important' when you compare it with your own qualifications, how much your skills contribute to the global economy, etc. You either need to be moderately-skilled or a super-skilled researcher (to jump into the bracket of GTI). If you fall somewhere in the middle, you are good for nothing as per Australian govt's policies. And it's true that it's not an obligation on their behalf to make sure you are invited, it's the lack of transparency that is affecting people here. 189 was increased to 16000 places for next FY, but would that mean it would go back to pre-covid type invites where it wasn't pick-and-choose occupations. The sheer lack of transparency is the most frustrating thing here. If they could be a little more transparent about what's gonna happen, people would be able to plan their futures better, instead of just blindly throwing away money to renew their expired skills assessments and PTE exams.


----------



## hikarinefer (9 mo ago)

timonpark said:


> Yes I finally got invited.
> Occupation - Secondary Teacher
> Points - 90 (Age - 30, Education - 15, English - 20, Aus Study- 5, Experience - 5, Single - 10, Naati - 5)
> Onshore


Hi
I have applied for the EOI recently and I am a secondary teacher too, living in Brisbane. How long did you have to wait for before being invited?


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

hikarinefer said:


> Hi
> I have applied for the EOI recently and I am a secondary teacher too, living in Brisbane. How long did you have to wait for before being invited?


Since early 2021 but I had 90 points (+5 from 1 yr experience) since Jan of this year.


----------



## Faizan faizy (Oct 11, 2016)

amanony said:


> DHA has again made a fool out of onshore applicants and calling the April 2022 invitation round "massive" is nothing more than intentionally fooling yourself. The number of invites sent out might be greater than in the previous invitation rounds, but many places are still available.
> Almost 5000+ places were available before the round but still, lots of places are empty as only very few occupations were invited. This round was the last invitation round of 189 for the financial year 2021-2022. When DHA cannot completely fill the 6500 places allocated for 189 in FY 2021-2022 then what's the guarantee that they would fill the 16k+ places that have been planned for the FY 2022-2023?? In the name of "critical sectors", "critical occupations", and "Covid-19 pandemic", DHA will continue to fool the 189 applicants sitting at higher scores.
> Just look at the backlog for 189 visa in any occupation. In addition, look at the number of applicants in the NZ-189 stream and Hong Kong 189 stream. A few weeks back I saw 189 invites were issued to people of Hong Kong within a week of submitting their EOI. Now compare your position with people from NZ and Hong Kong. The message is "loud and clear" that they only want people of certain races and nationalities to settle in easily.
> From what I can see is that they want immigrants to literally "hop" like Kangaroos from one state to another for state-sponsored 491 regional visa and then work their ass off in remote regional areas by doing all the odd jobs for 3 years and then apply for 191(Look at how onshore migrants jumped towards NSW in 2021 when the NSW migration program for 2021-2022 was announced). Since the person will not be working in his occupation related to his study for 3 years then he/she will not just lose confidence but after 3 years no organisation related to individual’s area of study would recruit him/her as the individual had been working in odd jobs such as cleaner, cab driver, picker and packers etc for 3 continuous years.
> ...


So true, that's the exact frustration most of us have. It is a systematic discrimination. Thanks for sharing this, I feel I am not alone who got stuck in this apparent "fraud". Loved the "toilet paper" analogy though hahaha.


----------



## PR soon (6 mo ago)

timonpark said:


> Yes I finally got invited. Occupation - Secondary Teacher Points - 90 (Age - 30, Education - 15, English - 20, Aus Study- 5, Experience - 5, Single - 10, Naati - 5) Onshore


 Congrats!


----------



## maxxxyy (Oct 1, 2015)

Was there an invitation round in July?


----------

